# What's Happening in Brazil WILL Happen in AMERICA, Liberal/Leftist/Rinos Beware !



## thirteenknots (Dec 9, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600999494383910913


----------



## thirteenknots (Dec 12, 2022)

*BOLSANARO IS A HERO !* LULA IS A CRIMINAL...........



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602310983875457024


----------

